# USAT F3 Zimo 699KV in DC mode



## AJTV (Mar 7, 2019)

I just installed a Zimo 699KV decoder following Greg Elmassisn’s excellent “quick and dirty” instructions on his web site. This is s prelude to a more advanced install later when I get more confident in the re-wiring.
I have not changed any of the settings in the decoder. Seems good in DCC but sometimes stalls and stutters in DC. 
I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on where to start with the decoder settings to fix this issue ?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You can turn off Back EMF (BEMF) or just lower it and see if there is any change.


----------



## AJTV (Mar 7, 2019)

Dan, 

Thank you thst helped. 

Andrew


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that we know BEMF has an effect on the motor, turn it back on and go to cv58 and try to find a good balance.


Many decdoers have this feature as different motors react differently for the bemf output.


----------



## AJTV (Mar 7, 2019)

I managed to get smooth running but now in DC mode You have to crank up the throttle before it suddenly takes off. No smooth start here any more. The sound starts with low voyage but the loco does not move untill higher voltage. I have not changed any start voltage settings. I understand this is a balancing act.


----------

